# Smith goggles - clip buckle is a nuisance?



## mjm (Jan 11, 2011)

I found it sort of difficult to wear my smith goggles on a helmet due to the clip buckle. The strap is not very long itself, and its stretchiness is further reduced due to the clip buckle being right in the middle of it. Also, the helmet I rented had this little plastic thing at the back which you snap over the strap to keep it in place. The clip buckle blocked that thing from being able to snap in, so the strap never stayed in place and had a tendency to pull my goggles up since the strap was tight. I don't see the purpose of the clip buckle, it seems to be more of a nuisance than a benefit. Other than that, I really like my Smith goggles.

Discuss.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never really had an issue with it coming undone with my phenoms. I've worn them over and under my hemlet with no problems either way.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Smith makes a goggle strap extender

. Its less than $10

Helmet strap extension - Review of Smith Universal Helmet Helper from Backcountry.com


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I must admit that i dont really see the poiint of this strap thing. I try to tighten one and and loosen the other displacing the buckle, but it is quite annoying.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

mjm said:


> Discuss.


I'm not really sure of the purpose of the buckle either. But, it hasn't really gotten in my way. I have a pair of Smith Knowledge goggles and a Smith Holt helmet. If I loosen the goggles all the way they fit just fine and the clip in the back of the helmet doesn't interfere with the buckle on the goggles either. 

BTW, I wear a medium helmet. Is your head bigger?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Smith makes a goggle strap extender
> 
> . Its less than $10
> 
> Helmet strap extension - Review of Smith Universal Helmet Helper from Backcountry.com


get this if you wear a helmet. the rubbery piece locks the strap down to the helmet and stays in place much better.


----------



## carverboy (Jan 3, 2011)

The point of the clip is if you were just wearing a beannie it allows you to put your goggles on without pulling your hat out of place. I rock the phenoms as well
and really love them. Not as Blingy as the I/O's but they don't scratch nearly as easy and always get the job done!


----------

